# 3 years as a hobby



## EcoManiac (Nov 28, 2015)

All I can say is it passes a 22k rub. I have a buddy that owns a pawn shop and a XRF set up for gold, I will be paying him a visit once I hit 5ozt.
Much thanks to Everyone on GRF for the education.
The little dents on the right are from me biting it cowboy style!
Happy Holiday Season To All!!


----------



## Geo (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice chunk you have there. Good job.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 28, 2015)

Well done maniac!

A great education and a nice chunk of metal to boot. Can't beat a hobby like this one right?!?


----------



## EcoManiac (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you very much, a little elbow grease, patience and hours apon hours of reading.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 29, 2015)

Very well done, I hope to showup mine soon 

Marco


----------

